# consiglio app fantacalcio 2018 2019



## Vergara (12 Luglio 2018)

ciao a tutti ragazzi chiedo gentilmente un consiglio a voi fantacalcisti.
io e i miei amici da anni facciamo il fantacalcio e la migliore app è sicuramente fantagazzetta. quest'ultima però da un anno non consente di utilizzare i voti della gazzetta dello sport ma i loro. 
sapreste consigliarmi un'applicazione (che non sia fantamaster con cui ci siamo trovati malissimo) ben fatta che utilizzi i voti della gazzetta dello sport?
grazie in anticipo e sempre FORZA MILAN


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Luglio 2018)

Non ne conosco altre, però non sarebbe una brutta idea fare una lega del forum per la prossima stagione.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Non ne conosco altre, però non sarebbe una brutta idea fare una lega del forum per la prossima stagione.



Si io ci sono


----------



## Maravich49 (18 Luglio 2018)

Faccio due fantacalci e utilizziamo in uno "Fantagazzetta" e nell'altro "Fantamaster": entrambe ben fatte, Fantamaster ha più pubblicità (fastidiosa ma con una somma minima, 1€ o 2€ la si può rimuovere), ma è molto più flessibile e molto personalizzabile a livello di sorgente per Rose e Voti.


----------

